# alweld boat with a rake like a Blazer SS??



## semojetman (Oct 26, 2013)

I seen a brand new Alweld boat in town the other day and it had a rake (bulldog sides)
Like the Blazer SS.
Is this something they offer now.
I have always hated their website, it doesnt tell crap.


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 28, 2013)

Yep but only in .100


----------



## Tbradley (Oct 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=333165#p333165 said:


> rockdamage » Yesterday, 10:59[/url]"]Yep but only in .100


 
You can get them in .080" now from Alweld. I called Alweld and they said they would build in .080" up to a 52" bottom boat. Go to Eberlin boats website they have photos of the Alweld Sports in .080".


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep...... true but they are 400 more than blazer


----------



## ogdenmarine (Apr 3, 2014)

Somebody post a picture. I looked for the Alwelds and found some that resembled a blazer sport maybe but nothing like an SS.


----------

